
Open Liberty Now Open Source – Foundation of WebSphere - jcasman
http://community.cloudacademy.zone/t/open-liberty-now-open-source-foundation-of-websphere/24
======
codetricity
Lots of really great cloud infrastructure being released as open source. Good
to see these projects with docs and all the stuff that makes them easy to work
with.

